# Who is the biggest baddest traitor primarch?



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok in your opinion who is the baddest traitor primarch? for example who could really cause the most damage to the imperium if he were to muster his legion? also in looks and how they fight and whatnot.

i would have to say angron with perturabo in a close second. while angron and the warriors that follow him are just unbelievably good at killing everything around perturabo isnt tied down by warptstorms and has the resources to lay seige to whole sectors of the imperium. so i take that back its a tie between the two.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Angron for sure - unlike the other Primarchs he still personally goes to battle.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Fulgrim and the Emperors Children would be able to cause untold amounts of collateral damage on the Imperium. Just at the siege of terra they killed a million ordinary people to make drugs. This just shows the amount of damage they can cause just to citizens alone.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Angron could reap havoc if he could throw his legion together, throwing the legion together probably will never happen though, and all the other primarchs are just basically sitting on their arses, the death gaurd are still the most organized though and if mortarion decides to launch a assualt out of the eye of terror i believe hes probably got the best chances, and as much as i love word bearers are their apostles, logar seems content sitting in the eye like most of the other dp primarchs and the word bearers that do venture out are more concerned with making a mockery of the imperial creed rather than conquest so eh my vote goes to the death guard


----------



## AJAX1001 (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree that fulgrim is the Baddest because he is the only primarch that is actually Fully Deamon.:biggrin:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Magnus.

Scared the Emperor BEFORE he turned Traitor.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Lorgar, because he converts worlds, instead of killing everyone.

-Dirge


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Magnus.
> 
> Scared the Emperor BEFORE he turned Traitor.


Quoted for comedic effect. Made me lol.

I'd say the Death Guard and Mortarion. Reason being, at the Siege of Terra, all the Heretic Legions fled to the Eye of Terror, yeah I know there's exceptions, but the key is, as soon as Horus hit the floor, they turned tail.

Except the Death Guard. They were the only Legion strong enough to not need blessing of Chaos to get them to turn heretic. Hell, they were just following orders from the Warmaster. Yeah, they ended up getting Chaos' blessing, swearing allegiance to Nurgle since he's the only god able to make something that they aren't tougher than. The Death Guard made a smart withdrawl, being cool and collected.

To stand out like that, Mortarion deserves mention.


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll throw Alpharius into the mix (bearing that there is a twin). The cloak and dagger work and careful manipulation of pressures has caused the Imperium no end of grief and keeps it off-balance. Plus, if I recall, he is NOT IN the Eye of Terror.


----------



## Centurian (May 25, 2008)

Horus hand down He ripped apart everything the Emperor built and then wounded him so bad that to this day he is nothing more then a rotted corps


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

The baddest is obviously Horus, since he brought all the others together, ivaded Holy Terra, killed Sangunius and beat the Emperor for a while. Sure the other daemon primarchs have great assets but Horus was their leader....they all folowed him.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Horus never made Daemon.

Now as for TRAITOR Primarch (the thread's title) yeah, well. That's kind of like saying the sun rose this morning. :wink:


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

My vote wont go to any of the primarchs. i love each of them in their own rights and for what they can each do, but ltes face it folks, their FAILURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! none of them are strong enough to bring about the nessicary destruction to redeem themselves. dwelling on such inadiquate beings is an uneventful, never going to happen, quick fix to horus' unbelievably utter failure. so i say nay do not bow to them and praise their names, for they are weak while we who fight are strong. no let US the chaos of today take up the mantles and bring our hated enemy's to justice and pout them to death for their crimes. so you ask me which primarch? i say none , I choose US, the chaos players of this time!


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, all the traitor primarchs that didnt die, or became controlled by a daemon, are bassically big bad traitors. Some of them are probably very large in actual size.

My favorite is Lorgar though.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

hell all the primarchs legions who killed the loyalists at the istavaan V massacre.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I understand the points for Mortarion and Angron, but I've got to go with Magnus. If the Thousand Sons were ever reunited as a legion, I doubt there'd be anywhere in the Imperium that'd be safe. Warp storms? Not a problem! Just have the most powerful cabal of sorcerors in existance blast a way through. Eldar giving you a headache? See how much their Mind War power bothers your mindless, bodyless servants. The Imperiums elite got you down? Try our new bolters, now with AP3. Star Gods ruining your day? Right now we're giving every new sorceror not only a host of mindless automation slaves, but a shiney new force weapon and psychic powers that'd blow the tracks off a land raider.

The only problems I can see are if they tried to take Terra. Once the Custodes come out, then the fun begins.


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

......dddduuuhhhhhhhh HORUS:ireful2:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

weasly said:


> ......dddduuuhhhhhhhh HORUS:ireful2:


uhmmm excuse me isnt horus dead and his soul was completely obliterated by the emp so there for horus doesnt even exist in ANY form whatsoever so hes no longer the baddest primarch im sorry


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

He was while he ruled and lets not forget its the Horus Heresy not the Angron heresy or the Lorgar heresy...He may be gone but his name will be around forever!!!


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Alpharius is the best, he managed to hold his own against the White Scars and the gay Space Wolves during the HH stalling them and dealing a whole lotta damge to the Space puppies, somewhere close to seven hundred wolves died to three aplha legionnaires. good odds. He also managed to trick Guilliman into killing a decoy, prolly Pech at Eskarador. His Legion was thought destroyed THREE TIMES and hes still there wrecking their fathers work, added bonus they are twins. Alpharius and Omegon. They have the largest cult faction in the galaxy eating the Imperium from the inside, and noone knows who they fight for....


----------



## sprldancer (Jul 11, 2008)

The emperor pretty much threw the fight until the last possible second to try and save his son, he annihilated Horus with a single attack when he realized he was beyond saving.

Angron got his ass stomped in the 1st war for Armageddon.

magnus and tzeentch don't actually get along and has fallen out of favor for ahiman

Fulgrim is just a daemon host, and i think died at guillamans power fist

mortarion and the death guard are probably the biggest threat of all the traitor legions


----------



## Asimondai (Jul 15, 2008)

first Fulgrim killed Guilliman (more or less) by slitting his throat, and now rules a demon world.

I'm goen for Alpharious, mostly for slowly taking imperium out from within but also because he taught his legion Independence, where imo alot of legions follow(ed) Primarchs, feeling lost without them the Alpha legion can act regradless of his presence or not. 

Basically, Alpharious is the baddest, because he taught his legion, defeat their enimes in the long term, not just beating them in open battles. Guerrilla warfare beats open warfare.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Guerrilla warfare brings the nukes...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Horus. No one else.

And the great writer of the Codex Astartes is in stasis (and could be healing from his wounds).


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

angron or fulgrim. andgron because well hesin charge of the WORLD EATERS! and fulgrim because hes the only primarch who got posessed and he didnt willingly go to chaos. as so stated in the book Fulgrim.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Cole Deschain said:


> Magnus.
> 
> Scared the Emperor BEFORE he turned Traitor.


tempting i have him third mainly because he never struck me as evil.

Horus
not because he fought the emp
not because he is tough
not because he is a leader

but because of the $#!% storm that would happen when and if he came back. Also best chance of uniting the chaos marines.

Second would be Sanigus,,,if he came back on the side of chaos the black templar may switch and well the imp would be boned.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

What does Sanguinius have to do with Black Templars? Black Templars are a successor of the Imperial Fists, not Blood Angels!k:


----------



## TheWolfLord (May 31, 2008)

Angron is the most dangerous and awesome primarch of them all, just read in the chaos codex, during The Dominion Of Fire. He lead a army of 50 000 khorne berzerkers and countinued to burn and pillage for 450 years. 
He was stopped by four space marine chapters, two titan legions and over thirty imperial guard regiments. 
none of the others Primarchs have done that. 
Exept Abaddons black crusades but they don't count because he's not a primarch. 

he burned down over seventy sectors and 90% of them was brougth back under imperial control after 7 centuries of hard fighting. 
don't come and tell me that isn't awesome. 

And during the 
horus heresy he and the World Eaters was on the forefront of all the major battles and on Terra he lead the first attack. 

and he was the first one to invade Armageddon where he's bodyguard was SEVEN GODDAMN BLOODTHIRSTERS. A 100 grey knights was sent to stop him and only one survived. 

there is no doubt who is the most awesome primarch.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Alpharius AND Omegon, dont forget they are 1 soul in 2 bodys so its two people not just ONE! Go alpha legion! Go alpha legion!


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

C'mon you've got to give it to Horus. If he hadn't been turned, the heresy wouldn't have been born, at least not on the same scale...sure maybe Lorgar would've still fallen since he was there way before Horus, but the others would've beat him down. Maybe others like Angron may have been turned, but it would've been one at a time and they would've been beat on by all the others. Horus brought them all and turned them...He was number one, the warmaster and the only one to take on the emperor. Sure he died doing it, but no other traitor primarch can say he fought the emperor (which is what they all want to do now he's in the golden throne...very brave i must say). Horus was the biggest, badest traitor primarch!


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

after a long think and going over all the different trait of the chaos primarchs i came to my conclusion. 
now lorgar does maybe the most to harm imperial religion so he stands pretty high up as imperial creed is quite important against chaos and if he chances that then it has a big impact, but angron maybe is the worst one to find on the battle field as he is a absolute animal in battle and a hard one to banish now he is a daemon prince, mortarion can spread unstoppable death with any of nurgles gifts and bolter shells, perturabo would be the only one with a chance of getting through the imperial palaces defenses if given the chance again so could have a devastating effect on the imperium if he got to the throne room.
now fulgrim doesnt seem to be doing too much actually so did really consider him and night haunter is supposed to be dead so cant be him either.
then theres alpharius/omegon. i think they had contributed for a lot of death and destruction by not informing the emperor of what they know before the heresy errupted but seeing as they didnt cause the heresy i ruled them out.

so that leaves me with horus. this guy may have been totally been destroyed by the emperor but this was the all powerful emperor were talking about, but the guy was responsible for trillions up on trillions of deaths and countless destruction all because of his actions in the heresy. yes others facilitated him turning but without horus being able to out smart the other primarchs, some of his own legion and other forces like the guard and navy, get some of the mechanicum to turn to chaos, destroy half the loyal legions, get all the way to earth, kill sanguinius who would have been perfect as the emperors successor, mortally wound the emperor and put him out of action for the past 10k years. his actions are still felt in the current imperium as humanities psykers are needed to feed the emperor instead of being in the genepool and making humans warp powers more stable, the imperium is completely at a standstill technologically because the mechanicum has the imperium by the balls because much technology and knowledge was lost in the fight for the emperors palace, the inquisition is needed to stop chaos thriving but they can be very detrimental to the imperium at the same time, the space marine legions were watered down making them less effective because of guillemans crap idea to break them down into small fighting forces instead of massive unstoppable force, the traitors are still around making it still possible for the imperium to be destroyed by chaos, and if it wasnt for horus chaos wouldnt have got to be as powerful as it is now and be maybe the most deadly of humanities enemies to date.

so my choice is horus. lupercal. warmaster. favoured son of the emperor!


----------



## T.R.get (Jul 16, 2008)

Horus... nuff said


----------



## Dooshie (Aug 19, 2008)

OH COME ON PEOPLE!!!!

Night Haunter!!!!

He is like Batman but twenty million times cooler!!!!

i don't care if he's dead and i don't care if no one gives a stuff about the point he was trying to make.... he's awesome!!!

not to mention he is definately the most badass in terms of badassness.

he grew up on a planet of constant NIGHT.
he had JET BLACK EYES... like a vampire.

Vote 1 Night Haunter




oh btw just for the record, as this post will probably be discarded as angry rabble.. i vote angron, he is a tank. fluffwise and the new rules in white dwarf-wise, he is pure hardcore ownage. and the dominion of fire was too cool. 450 YEARS!!!


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd say Angron. He's a bloodthirsty monster.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

I'd go for Perturabo ( spelling?), Simply for the fact he made such great forts. For example, the "Iron cage", Owned the imperial fists and put the WHOLE chapter outta action for 19 YEARS., he also made rogal dorn a broken man after that tragedy..He was so good at forts, he could leave a whole PLANET under control of 10 Iron warriors + a fort. HE broke the so called " Perfect" defenses of Terra, He also made it to daemon prince, by sacrificing the gene seed of FOUR HUNDRED imperial fists., and if that isnt Badass, then i dont know what IS.


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

just a thought here what about Lion El'Jonson. From what I've read in Descent of Angels, at the end of the book it looks like he pretty much cut out those of the Dark Angels that were more loyal to the Emperor than him. And he is still around at the bottom of the Rock. And if I'm wrong about that I'd have to say that it would have to be Motraion for he is patient and that can be the deadliest weapon of all, and face it those who say Angron or any other of the Daemon Primarchs forget that they felt they were so weak and easily swayed to become Daemons. Mortarion went by choice not for falling for a line.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

horus was played by the chaos gods and they used his doubts and enormous ambition to sway him. and in turn horus used his supreme diplomatic skills to play on the traitor primarch's doubts and cracks. for the ones that turned these doubts and cracks were pointed towards the emperor, their dumbass father. for those that didnt turn most of their cracks were not pointed at the emperor, for instance dorn's ridiculous pride. so they were played all of them even mortarion who wanted, like every other primarch, to get a slap on the back for a good job every now and then and he never did. it shows this in the HH novel Flight if the Eisenstein. He congratulates Gorro on a good battle who does not see the need for the pomp but Mortarion states that even the most steadfast of warriors needs acknowledgement every now and then because if he does not he will feel used and forgotten.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

If you read in the Chaos Codex, it says that in the late 36th millenium, Angron led a force of 50,000 World Eaters out of the Eye, and ravaged over 1000 separate systems. or something kinda crazy like that.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> If you read in the Chaos Codex, it says that in the late 36th millenium, Angron led a force of 50,000 World Eaters out of the Eye, and ravaged over 1000 separate systems. or something kinda crazy like that.


Yeah,if you want biggest and baddest it has to be Angron. He was big and bad even before the Heresy.


----------



## Fear (Sep 5, 2008)

Angron. That asshole was a chaos traitor since the start.

Helsing.:crazy:


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Fulgrim for sure, he would raise hell on the imperium


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Horus virtually destroyed the Emperor of Mankind. Nuff said.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah but only 'cause the let him. But still 'nuff said.


----------

